# Retiring in Spain



## DanielBrooks (May 3, 2017)

My wife and I are US citizens planning on retiring in Spain. She likes the area between Marbella and Malaga. We are going to start looking for rentals there. The plan is to first spend three months getting our feet wet and understanding the lay of the land, then probably come back on a retirement visa, permanently, and continue to rent. Buy after spending no less than a year in the country, after understanding the ins and outs of the real estate market and buying practices. 

Does anyone know a good web site or agent to help find rentals in the area around Marbella? 

We're fairly grizzled expats, having spent a couple of decades in Russia. From what I'm reading, Spain's visa processing is a bit like Russia, specific to the various consulates and idiosyncratic. Compared to RU, Spain should be a piece of cake but from what I'm reading in these comments about docs and regs, a bit challenges. If anyone has any pointers, feel free to shout. Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DanielBrooks said:


> My wife and I are US citizens planning on retiring in Spain. She likes the area between Marbella and Malaga. We are going to start looking for rentals there. The plan is to first spend three months getting our feet wet and understanding the lay of the land, then probably come back on a retirement visa, permanently, and continue to rent. Buy after spending no less than a year in the country, after understanding the ins and outs of the real estate market and buying practices.
> 
> Does anyone know a good web site or agent to help find rentals in the area around Marbella?
> 
> We're fairly grizzled expats, having spent a couple of decades in Russia. From what I'm reading, Spain's visa processing is a bit like Russia, specific to the various consulates and idiosyncratic. Compared to RU, Spain should be a piece of cake but from what I'm reading in these comments about docs and regs, a bit challenges. If anyone has any pointers, feel free to shout. Thanks.


:welcome:

I'm not in that area, so can't suggest any local agents, but if you look at the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html you'll find national rental websites with both private rentals & agents listings.

As for the visa, the only real advice anyone can give you, is to find out exactly what your local Spanish Consulate requires. As you say, it can vary consulate to consulate!


----------



## DanielBrooks (May 3, 2017)

Thanks, have done that. Much useful interest there on the faqs pages....


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

For health reasons spending three months getting your feet wet is probably not a good idea. : yo:


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

Will you be applying for the retirement visa at the consulate in the US or Russia? The requirements are more or less the same but interpretation can be different by consulate. The main difference seems to be whether accommodation needs to be confirmed ahead of time (not necessary in Boston when we applied a year ago). Gathering up the paperwork was definitely a lot of work but well worth it.


----------



## DanielBrooks (May 3, 2017)

I plan on visiting both consulates, one in Russia and the other in Spain. I will apply wherever it’s easier. 

Then gather up all the docs and apply.

Thanks for the heads up on the difference between the consulates!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DanielBrooks said:


> I plan on visiting both consulates, one in Russia and the other in Spain. I will apply wherever it’s easier.
> 
> Then gather up all the docs and apply.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the difference between the consulates!!!


You have to apply in your country of residence.

Mind you I've heard of people moving states in the US in order to deal with an 'easier' consulate!


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

Also if you have maintained an address in the U.S. you may be able to apply through the consulate there. I don't know how it would compare to Russia. I don't remember having to do anything to prove we lived within our consulate area other than having a local address on the paperwork (but check with consulates to be sure). Although that would involve traveling to the U.S. since I'm pretty sure you would need to apply in person. 

Hopefully the Russia office is easy to deal with and clear on requirements. There seem to be a lot of Russians where I live in Spain so maybe it is not too unusual for them, but they may not have too much experience with retirement visas. Although that actually may work out to your advantage.


----------

